
/I Considered Harmful - pentesterlab
https://blog.pentesterlab.com/i-considered-harmful-6e20936ea65f
======
pentestercrab
On the topic of case and unicode, it's also important to remember that,
somewhat surprisingly, the number of characters can change when a change in
case occurs:

    
    
      $ irb
      >> puts RUBY_VERSION
      2.6.5
      >> "ß".chars.size
      => 1
      >> "ß".upcase.chars.size
      => 2

